# Manpower research



## Jaws55 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone else had issues with manpowers website? I tried reaching about via email and directly through their site, but have not received a response in 4-5 days now. Everytime you add a product into your cart, and click on checkout, view cart, or continue shopping, when the next page loads your cart is empty. I've tried from several different computers with the same issue. Does anyone have any contacts for someone there?


----------



## collinb (Jun 7, 2013)

He got shut down and busted a few weeks ago, outta the game.

Dont try to order from him!


----------



## laxdude22 (Jun 9, 2013)

figures right after I make an order he is done....my boss got his order last week though


----------



## Sherk (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone with orders "awaiting fulfillment" can more than likely kiss their money goodby. For what he went down for I don't see him coming back anytime soon. He's getting hooked up with a room in a gated community for a while. Lol. 


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## mustang_00 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Anyone with orders "awaiting fulfillment" can more than likely kiss their money goodby. For what he went down for I don't see him coming back anytime soon. He's getting hooked up with a room in a gated community for a while. Lol.
> 
> 
> Agreement
> ...



damn, what did he do?? another "bret"?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 10, 2013)

The moral of this story, hire employees who will keep their mouths SHUT!


----------



## collinb (Jun 10, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> The moral of this story, hire employees who will keep their mouths SHUT!



It was his psycho girlfriend that got him busted haha not the employees.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 10, 2013)

No from my understanding it was the employee and the girl he was with. They rolled on him after they got busted at the hotel.




collinb said:


> It was his psycho girlfriend that got him busted haha not the employees.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> No from my understanding it was the employee and the girl he was with. They rolled on him after they got busted at the hotel.



thats a scandalous affair I bet he could take back!


----------



## collinb (Jun 10, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> No from my understanding it was the employee and the girl he was with. They rolled on him after they got busted at the hotel.




I thought it was him in the hotel with his girl not the employee.  I thought he got busted at the hotel with stolen identities and his car full of research chems in illegal forms.  My mistake if it was the employee got mixed up, either way that chick was turning on him no matter what lol


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck.  I hope that Motherfucker cleared out his records on the regular


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 10, 2013)

The sight still being up...odd dont you think?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> The sight still being up...odd dont you think?



Dont get caught in the net!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 10, 2013)

From my understanding he hasn't been formally charged but they've seized everything. Might not want to visit that www.address to be safe.


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> From my understanding he hasn't been formally charged but they've seized everything. Might not want to visit that www.address to be safe.



For once I agree with you lol


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## diggy_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Was that the only place that had capped versions? Most places I've seen show liquids. Seemed to make them unique to most.


----------



## collinb (Jun 11, 2013)

That's because its illegal to sell in cap version for research purposes.


----------



## collinb (Jun 11, 2013)

Big part of the reason hes getting shut down and was being investigated


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2013)

collinb said:


> Big part of the reason hes getting shut down and was being investigated



Makes sense to me


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy shit I got refunded


----------



## Sherk (Jun 12, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> Holy shit I got refunded



That's gotta be a first ever when a place goes down! Usually everyone is assed out. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 12, 2013)

That is messed up!
I hope everyone will get their money back!


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 12, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> From my understanding he hasn't been formally charged but they've seized everything. Might not want to visit that www.address to be safe.


I would guess that if he ain't being formally charged and was released they are working him up into his supplier's, getting all his buyers information with his cooperation and I'd cut my losses and all ties to him. They will also probably go to grand jury for an indictment's on everyone they can tie in charging them all under one large case, including him, based on how much he helps them before then getting him a reduced sentence or something. Screw the refund's I wouldn't even open his email, except anything through the mail or have any correspondence at all with him or anyone associated with him. but I believe in that total paranoia is total awareness. Hope it works out for the guy but..............CYA.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 12, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> I would guess that if he ain't being formally charged and was released they are working him up into his supplier's, getting all his buyers information with his cooperation and I'd cut my losses and all ties to him. They will also probably go to grand jury for an indictment's on everyone they can tie in charging them all under one large case, including him, based on how much he helps them before then getting him a reduced sentence or something. Screw the refund's I wouldn't even open his email, except anything through the mail or have any correspondence at all with him or anyone associated with him. but I believe in that total paranoia is total awareness. Hope it works out for the guy but..............CYA.



SO true! I agree with this entire post man. F that.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 12, 2013)

The email was from the site saying I was already refunded


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 12, 2013)

Pair facing identity theft, conspiracy charges - phillyburbs.com: Bensalem


----------



## collinb (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't worry about being a buyer.  They are not interested in customers, they are interested in charging him.  They cut the head off the snake, no supply no problem.  Only him and his operation will be closed and incriminated, the supplier to him is even fine as they believe him to be a true research chemical dispenser  so hes fucked for selling capped chems and for non research purposes,  but even more so for his other charges


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sure there will be more to come not to mention some more recent shake ups in the RC world.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 12, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I'm sure there will be more to come not to mention some more recent shake ups in the RC world.



Well do tell.....
I mean I know about all the slimy "lets open another site under a diff name"bs thats been going on but please enlighten us as to what you are referring too.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I say good riddance to scumbag like that......


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Well I say good riddance to scumbag like that......


yeha agreed! I posted that on another forum also to let others know! What a shady ass hole!


----------



## plifter198 (Jul 21, 2013)

bigpapabuff said:


> Pair facing identity theft, conspiracy charges - phillyburbs.com: Bensalem



hey just think, for those who ever questioned your tamoxifen or tadalifil...now you know for sure it was real lol


----------



## Sherk (Jul 21, 2013)

Well kinda. Whose to say he didn't step on it before cutting like people do with coke or any other drug to stretch it and make more money? It's called doubling up


----------



## iShrug (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm so lucky my ass was looking for discount codes for them and this thread came up...


----------



## angel_cg15 (Dec 20, 2013)

collinb said:


> Don't worry about being a buyer.  They are not interested in customers, they are interested in charging him.  They cut the head off the snake, no supply no problem.  Only him and his operation will be closed and incriminated, the supplier to him is even fine as they believe him to be a true research chemical dispenser  so hes fucked for selling capped chems and for non research purposes,  but even more so for his other charges



So... I was one of those idiots who didn't know the guy got busted since the site was still up (WTF?). I attempted to place an order with them yesterday. Should I be worried about identity theft or worse? What's the worst that could happen?


----------

